# Sumador - restador bcd a dos displays



## gus4no

Soy principiante en esto de la electrónica y en circuit maker también, lo que pasa es que un profesor nos dejo un sumador restador de 4 bits para A y 4 bits para B teniendo valores desde 0 - 30 logre hacer el circuito pero dando las salidas a 5 leds correspondientes a C,s3,s2,s1,s0 usando el 74ls83 y un 74ls86 para hacer el complemento a 1, pero ahora el profesor nos pidio que representáramos el mismo circuito pero no a leds si no a dos displays de ánodo, intente usar el 74ls47 pero pues alimento 4 entradas y recibo 7 que necesito para un display pero necesito mostrarlo en los 2 y no tengo ni la menor idea de como, lei un poco que usando el 74ls43 pero no se como hacer las conexiones porfavor si alguien me puede ayudar en esto se lo agradezco, adjunto mi circuito en circuit maker (disculpen si esta algo desordenado pero es la primera vez que uso circuit maker)


----------



## gus4no

Les cuento que me puse a trabajar y logre resolver el problema, por si le sirve a alguien aquí se los dejo.

La practica esta hecha en circuit maker, es sumador y restador completo de 4 bits que muestra el resultado en dos displays hasta el numero 30. Espero que a alguien le sea útil.


----------



## GERMAN_1983

La verdad es que tu circuito es increíble, te felicito de veras. Tenia que hacer un sumador restador y estoy aprovechando el tuyo, muchas gracias. Cuando termine las pequeñas modificaciones que estoy haciendo lo publicare aquí (en formato multisim) venga hasta pronto


----------



## GERMAN_1983

Hola colegas, pues aqui envio una version algo mejorada de la calculadora de Gus4no, esta tiene interruptores para cada numero y conectada a display anodo comun....Esta en formato multisim 10. Venga saludos desde Canarias


----------



## agelux

hola gus4no no se si podrías ayudarme con la resta de mi circuito es una sumador restador de 8 bits y se desplega en 3 displays la suma funciona bien pero la resta no. adjunto el archivo en circuit maker


----------



## Eduardo

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adder-subtracter
La implementacion con compuertas corre por tu cuenta.


----------



## Jesus Rondon

buenos dias necesito un sumador restador de 4 bits representados por display de 2 digitos y tengo que simularlo en circuitmaker. si me pueden ayudar con el diagrama me seriia de mucha ayuada........ gracias.......


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Jesus

Adjunto un archivo ZIP que contiene una imagen y un archivo de LIVEWIRE. de la imagen puedes desarrollar el circuito en tu CircuitMaker.

Este circuito es perfectible.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Jesus Rondon

hola buenas noches quien me podria ayudar con un flip flop. por favor muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Jesus Rendon

De que tipo de Flip Flop Estamos Hablando.
Que Problemas tienes con el.
Etc.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Jesus Rondon

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola Jesus Rendon
> 
> De que tipo de Flip Flop Estamos Hablando.
> Que Problemas tienes con el.
> Etc.
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes




hola que tal MrCarlos

Contador ascendente y descendente mediante el uso de fip flops J-K
y Comparador de magnitudes

esto fue lo que ma dio el profesor. pero el tiene una pag web que se llama www.ricardomaiz.es.tl si puedes la ves abres el link que dice digitales y luegos abres la practica 6 eso fue lo que me mando a realizar. tengo que simularlo en circuitmaker o multisin. si me ayudas estare agradecido. saludos cuidece.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola a todos

Pongo a su consideración el circuito “Multiplicador por sumas consecutivas de productos parciales” desarrollado por medio del Software llamado LiveWire.
Por supuesto que este circuito es perfectible, ya que se puede minimizar haciéndolo con otro tipo de circuitos parciales.
Contiene los Display’s donde se muestran los diferentes factores de la multiplicación así como su signo.
El propio multiplicador.
El generador de pulsos llamado aquí Secuenciador.
2 sumadores BCD, Son iguales, para mostrar en 2 Display’s de 16-Segmentos, cuando el Multiplicando ó Multiplicador son =>10.
El Panel De Control donde se programa el valor del Multiplicando, Multiplicador y sus signos. El resultado de la operación en Binario se muestra en este panel y el fin de la operación.

El circuito está desarrollado en LiveWire, como ya se mencionó. Por si alguien no lo tiene lo pueden bajar del enlace adjunto. Así mismo, el LiveWire, tiene otro programa para hacer de un circuito un PCB(Printed Circuit Board). También está adjunto el enlace para que lo puedan bajar.
Cabe mencionar que para hacer un PCB deben abrir primero el que lo hace y enseguida el LiveWire. Y luego el circuito que pretenden hacer en circuito impreso.

Y como se mencionó, este circuito es perfectible. Si alguien lo perfecciona ojala lo comparta con todos los demás por este medio.

Ojo, Mucho Ojo, el diagrama está seccionado y solo se unen esas secciones por CONECTORES que tengan el mismo nombre.

DOCumento descriptivo. Requiere tener el WORD de Microsoft.

El Software LiveWire Pueden bajarlo e instalarlo (Les recomiendo se instale donde viene por falla-default-)

Diagrama Del Multiplicador En LiveWire. Si no tienen instalado el LiveWire no lo podrán ver.

Para Hacer Los PCB’s de los circuitos hechos con LiveWire. bájenlo e instálenlo.





saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## mermelada

Disculpen. Es que me lo pidieron de este modo ahora.
Realizar un Sumador/Restador en 4 bits de A+R y A-R con visualizacion en display's.
- R es un registro de almacenamiento
- Con un switch se determina si es suma o resta.
- Con un botón, al pulsar se mostrará el resultado de A+R ó A-R. También lo que tenga A pasará al registro R.
- La visualizacion del resultado será en displays de 7 segmentos.
- Cuando el resultado sea negativo, se indicará con un led que lo es.

Necesito de su ayuda gracias.
Nada mas pude hacer este circuito, pero nose como implementarle los displays 
que tengan bonito dia!..


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola mermelada

Adjunto tu circuito pero con Display’s

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## mermelada

Hola MrCarlos..
Veras es ke por ejemplo si pongo 15 en la magnitud A, y me lo guarda R, la suma sera 15+15, entonces no me puede mostrar el numero 30 en un solo display, y ese es mi problema, ke nose como hacerlo cuando me da el resultado... si me podrias ayudar, gracias!


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola mermelada

Eso que mencionas es natural que ocurra. 

El sumador 74LS83 solo tiene 4 Bit’s para mostrar el resultado de la SUMA.
Con 4 Bit’s hasta qué Número puedes contar ?
Pues hasta 30 si se toma en cuenta el Carry.
Cuando todos los Bit’s S’s(Suma) son ciertos, juntos suman 15 más 15 del carry son 30. pero este número es binario y es necesario convertirlo a BCD.

Analiza el circuito adjunto, estúdialo, para que puedas adaptarlo a tu Sumador / Restador.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jonyy7

Resulta que me pusieron un sumador restador bcd a dos display que llegue al numero 18 y a su vez que tambien diga si la resta da como resultado un numero negativo con un led.

Si el numero de los switchs A1 hasta A4 son mayores que los de B1 hasta B4 da el resultado, pero cuando los de B son mayores a los de A, debería dar la resta y decir que es negativo.  Que Es Lo Que No Consigo, Haber Si Alguien Puede Ayudarme!!


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola jonyy7

Ve si te sirve el circuito contenido en el archivo de formato ZIP adjuntado.


----------



## jonyy7

MrCarlos Muchas Gracias Me Ha Funcionado De Maravilla Y Ya Lo Podre Empezar A Hacer En La Practica!!
Gracias De Nuevo Me Funciono Muy Bien!!


----------



## Froylan

hola que tal me gustaria saber como puedo agregar un display mas al circuito que tengo ,espero y me ayuden porfavor!!..


----------



## jonyy7

He intentado de muchas maneras hacer las simulaciones pero no me dan, no se que estoy haciendo mal!!!. Alguien me podria ayudar con el diagrama de estados del sistema(burbuja) y la tabla de transicion de estados/datos usando Flip Flop D y JK
Para Tener Una Base De Como Diseñar El Circuito!!


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Froylan

y Qué circuito tienes?
ó es una adivinanza la que anotaste en tu mensaje *(#39)* de este tema ?

saludos
a sus ordenes

Hola jonny7

A que simulaciones te refieres?
En un Mensaje, aquí arriba, te adjunte un circuito y respondiste que funcionaba bien.

Si el que mencionas en tu mensaje (#40, espero no se cambie) es otro, déjame verlo para sugerirte algo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jonyy7

Mira Amigo, esque habia escrito un mensaje antes pero se borro, aun no he echo la simulacion y pedida ayuda para hacer las tablas de estados y en burbuja para yo intentar hacer la simulacion, ya que las tablitas que hice a lapiz no me quieren dar 
diseñar un circuito secuencial que sume dos dígitos BCD que ingresen vía serial X y Y. La salida también se debe representar en BCD usando dos dígitos Z1 y Z2, que también salen vía serial. Es posible utilizar dos etapas de maquinas de estado para lograr este diseño.
haber si me podrias ayudar a encontrar el diagrama de estados del sistema y la tabla de transición de estados/datos para el circuito secuencial utilizando flipflops D Y JK

para poder hacer la simulacion de una mejor manera


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola jonyy7

No has visto por aquí algo de un programa para PC llamado Boole-Deusto ?.
Con él podrías hacer lo que quieres al respecto a Tablas de verdad, Burbujas Etc.
Búscalo en Google.com

Por lo que dices de tu mensaje que se borró, lo que pasa es que tienes varias entradas en diferentes temas. El que mencionas creo está aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/implementar-bloque-sumador-bcd-13060/

Al respecto de la ayuda que estás requiriendo ahora te diré que es un circuito muy, muy grande.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jonyy7

Muchas Gracias De Nuevo MrCarlos!! 
Lo He Descargado Y Pues Lo Vi Un Poco El Manual, Esta Super No Sabia Que Algo Asi Existia!!!
Empece A Hacer El Diagrama De Burbuja Pero Creo Que Esta Mal, Cuando Quiero Ver El Circuito En Flip Flop O Algo Asi Se Traba Y Cuando Le Doy Clic A Algo De La Pantallita, No Deja, No Se Si Es El Programa, O Es Mi Ignorancia De Que No Estoy Haciendo Bien El Diagrama, Me Salen Unas 10 Burbujas, Estoy En Lo Correcto?

Sin Embargo Muchisimas Gracias Por Tu Ayuda Y Tus Aportes Que Me Han Servido Muchisimo!!


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola jonyy7

Ese programa gratis como otros muchos tienen sus limitaciones y errores. A mi también me traba la PC y solo puedo continuar apagándola y prendiéndola.
Crea que lo que notas de malo en el es porque así es. Sería bueno comunicarse con el originador para preguntar por una versión mas nueva. 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## midna23

hola chavos!!! veo que tienen aqui el embrollo de los sumadores y restadores, la verdad soy mala en logica digital pero soy buena programando, si no requieren usar compuertas y esas cosas pongo a su dispocion mi ayuda con programas de pic o Z80 (gracias a el aprendi assembler)
o bien, si puede implementarse con un pld se puede hacr con las ecuaciines simplificadas o bien con la tabla de verdad, tiene siglos que no uso gals pero no lo olvido.
sayonara!! espero les sea util la informacion

para darben:
eso se resuelve con un circuito decodificador de bcd a 7 segmentos, te recomiendo que consigas el integrado ya que hacerlo en logica combinacional, es decir, compuertas logicas es un rollo, ya que el circuito esta un poco grande, no recuerdo bien la matricula pero investigare si la informacion te sirve sale? nos vemos


----------



## Kurapica

ola a todos .....necesito ayuda....como empezar a hacer un sumador restador de 4 bits con puras compuertas logcas y una ALU......


----------



## raysac

hola, pero queda un circuito sumador-restador de 2 numeros de 2 bits cada uno que se refleje en display mostrando también el signo de menos?
gracias


----------



## Markito

yo hize un diseño de un sumador - restador d 2 numeros d 4 bits...
kiero compartirlo pero no se como adjuntar las imagenes...


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Markito

Aqui abajito hay un botón que se llama "Ir a Abanzado", al presionarlo te lleva a otra pagina, en esa otra hay otro botón que se llama "Gestionar Archivos Adjuntos" Al presionarlo aparece otra pantalla donde hay un botón que se llama "Examinar" al presionarlo se abre tu disco duro y puedes seleccionar los archivos que quieres adjuntar.
nota que solo algunos tipos de archivos se pueden adjuntar. ve el listado que aparece allá.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Markito

ok muchas graziaz...
ahora voy a poder compartir mi diseño...

ally esta mi diseño d un sumador - restador d 2 numeros de 4 bits...
tengo mas diseños el d un voltimero digital un termometro un contador d personas a foro d 85 ke cuando llega a los 85 se enciende un foco es como si fuera una cerradura electronica y muchos mas ke los voy a ir compartiendo mas adelante...Ver el archivo adjunto Nuevo Archivo WinRAR ZIP.zip


----------



## ANDREGF90

holaaa necesito una ayudita urgente... me mandaron tambien a hacer el sumador restador de 4 bits en binario y que salga a dos displays tengo un circuito hecho donde hago el arreglo que me dio el profesor para la suma y resta y la conversion a BCD para poder usar el 74ls47.... nos pidio como rsultado maximo el 19.. pero tengo un problema que no me muestra los resultados que van del 16 al 19 y ya ando estresada no se que le pueda hacer para que me de esos resultafos.

por ahora solo tengo proteus como simulador y no he podido ver esos q ya estan en el foro si alguien me puede ayudar miiill graciasss


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola ANDREGF90

Fíjate en el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta.
Las salidas de IC3 en tu circuito debes conectarlas a las líneas de quedarán libres al quitar la parte del circuito que está a la Izquierda del que te adjunto.


saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: Utiliza la serie 74X en lugar de 40X


----------



## ANDREGF90

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola ANDREGF90
> 
> Fíjate en el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta.
> Las salidas de IC3 en tu circuito debes conectarlas a las líneas de quedarán libres al quitar la parte del circuito que está a la Izquierda del que te adjunto.
> 
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes
> PD: Utiliza la serie 74X en lugar de 40X





hola disculpa em equivoque en mandar el archivo en realidad es este que es mas completo pero tengo el problema que no me muestra el los resultados que den 16 al 19


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola ANDREGF90

Lo Siento, No tengo con que ver ese tipo de archivos.

puedes adjuntarlo en otro formato ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## vacbol

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola Jesus
> 
> Adjunto un archivo ZIP que contiene una imagen y un archivo de LIVEWIRE. de la imagen puedes desarrollar el circuito en tu CircuitMaker.
> 
> Este circuito es perfectible.
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes



Disculpa Ms Carlos una pregunta por que cuando sumo 15 mas 15 me da 14¿? Gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola vacbol

Supongo que te refieres al circuito que está en el mensaje #9 de este tema, si es así, la razón por lo que no da resultados correctos cuando se pretende sumar 15+15 es que ese sumador solo puede efectuar sumas correctamente cuando el resultado sea igual o menor a 15.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## vacbol

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola vacbol
> 
> Supongo que te refieres al circuito que está en el mensaje #9 de este tema, si es así, la razón por lo que no da resultados correctos cuando se pretende sumar 15+15 es que ese sumador solo puede efectuar sumas correctamente cuando el resultado sea igual o menor a 15.
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes



Muchas Gracias MrCarlos, disculpa que te moleste de nuevo pero quisiera saber si tu, o alguien el foro pudiera ayudarme con el siguiente circuito para que realice la suma de 15 mas 15. les agradeceria bastante, dejo adjunto el Circuito.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola vacbol

Lo que ocurre con tu sumador restador es que las salidas que van al Display, antes del decodificador, están en Binario.

Aparentemente suma y resta correctamente.

Lo que necesitas es un convertidor de Binario a BCD entre el último sumador y los decodificadores.

Por aquí, en el foro, hay algunos circuitos que te pudieran servir.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## pool

Hola a todos 
tengo una duda como seria un sumador y restador  de 32 bits que contenga 
unidades decenas centena unidad de millar les agradeceria su ayuda.........


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola pool

Un sumador restador de 32 BIT’s sería muy, muy grande; ve la imagen adjunta, ni siquiera se ven los nombres de identificación de los conectores ni los números de los IC’s.

Si tienes el SoftWare CircuitMaker puedes desempacar el archivo que viene en el ZIP adjunto y analizarlo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## pool

muchas gracias me as ayudado mucho espero yo ; también  ayudarte cualquier duda comentar  vale 100 pts. Muchas gracias fue de gran ayuda…..


----------



## vacbol

Hola a todos gracias por aportar descargue un circuito de auqi y logre hacerlo funcionar dejo adjunta una fotografia de comos alio gracias en especial a MrCarlos, suerte. xiau
Nota.- El circuito construido se encuentra adjunto en el mensaje #42


----------



## skatemc2

hola a todos espero y me puedan ayudar. esque me pidieron una simulacion de un sumador restador de 2 numeros de 6 bits cada uno. y la verdad no lo puedo hacer les agradeceria si alguien me puede hechar una mano...


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola skatemc2

Y esos 6 BIT's serían en binario natural o en BCD ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## skatemc2

hi mr.carlos tienen que ser en BCD.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola skatemc2

Entonces te podría servir de ejemplo el diagrama contenido en la imagen adjunta.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## skatemc2

hola de nuevo. pues tengo un problema con mi simulacion del sumador restador de 6 bits no lo puedo hacer funcionar espero y me puedan ayudar. adjunto el diagrama y la simulacion de livewire.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola skatemc2

La verdad no entiendo tu diagrama el cual está en LiveWire.
Por una parte, a los Display's, les falta un decodificador binario a BCD 7 segmentos.

No encontre algo que hiciera nivel alto a la entrada de los sumadores.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## George1390

una consulta el circuito del mensaje  #21 es un sumador restador de 4 bits, al momento de hacer la resta y que b sea mayor que a no hay ningun problema xqe me muestra el valor con el signo negativo el unico problema que encuentro es ke al sumar 15 + 15 no me muestra el valor de 30 adjunto el archivo enviado por MRCARLOS agradeceria si alguien me podria ayudar con eso


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola George1390

El valor más alto que puedes obtener con ese sumador del mensaje #21 es 19. 
Si el resultado es mayor que 19 este no será valido.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## livdayfus

Hola necesito q me ayudes en algo...necesito tener en un display los numeros que ingreso y no se como poner el decodificador  

porfavor solo con eso completo mi proyecto gracias!


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola livdayfus

Podríamos ver tu circuito para poder recomendarte como poner el decodificador?
Adjúntalo aquí preferentemente el archivo que se genera con tu simulador.
Podrías adjuntar también una imagen.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Noemi Betzabe

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola jonyy7
> 
> Ve si te sirve el circuito contenido en el archivo de formato ZIP adjuntado.
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes



Por favor me pueden enviar el archivo en otro formato?, gracias



Me pueden apoyar enviandome el sumador  y restador en otro formato, no puedo bajarlo con extensión ckt, gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Noemí Betzabe

Pero en cual otro formato sería bueno para ti??
Tal vez el de la imagen adjunta te sirva de ejemplo.
En el mismo circuito a que haces referencia.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## david4lexander

buenas a todos los que integran este buen foro. la verdad esque soy nuevo en este foro. y queria ver si alguien me puede ayudar con mi sumador y restador de 4 bits . me estoy guiando del sumador de 0-30 de gusano que se encuentra en el mensaje dos . pero lo q no comprendo esqe como hizo para obetener esos resultados y sacar dichas compuertas para el factor de correcion. .se que es para los 0-19 es 0110 y 19-29 es 1100 . depues seguiria ..queria x favor q me ayuden a entender el circuito de como funciona y de donde concluye dichas compuertas para jugar con los sumadores...!! gracias..!! (Y)


----------



## lja

gus4no dijo:


> Les cuento que me puse a trabajar y logre resolver el problema, por si le sirve a alguien aquí se los dejo.
> 
> La practica esta hecha en circuit maker, es sumador y restador completo de 4 bits que muestra el resultado en dos displays hasta el numero 30. Espero que a alguien le sea útil.




me puedes hacer el favor de decirme como es el circuito


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola lja

gus4no solo ha tenido 2 intervenciones en estos foros. Las 2 fueron en este tema en la fecha: 02/Jun/2008.
No creo que responda.

Sin embargo en los mensajes #1 y #2 está el circuito desarrollado por Él.
Los puedes abrir con el simulador CircuitMaker.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## pigho

todos tenemos el mismo problema yo implemente un sumador restador de 4 bits y le conecte un display el problema que tengo es que no se como conectar el segundo,ya realize las tablas de verdad pero solo me enrede,y ocupe el 7447 para mostrar un display ahora no se como conectar el segundo display,lo tengo simulado en livewire



este es el circuito que hice pero no se como conectar el segundo display el maestro me dijo que haga la tabla de verdad ya se hiso aunque no se si este bien porque el maestro ya se pasa de flojo solo quiero saber como va el segundo display y porque


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola pigho

Te sugiero que comprimas, con WinZip o Con WinRar el archivo que se genera con el LiveWire.
En la imagen que adjuntaste no se distinguen bien los componentes ni varias de las líneas entre ellas.

Por otra parte: creo que tu diseño tiene 8 BIT’s de entrada, 4 para el operando A y 4 para el operando B.
Así que lo más que puedes sumar o restar es 15 + 15(Dec), F + F(Hex), 1111 + 1111(Binario).
Por lo tanto tendrías 5 BIT’s de salida pero en binario natural.

Lo que se requiere es un decodificador de binario natural 5 BIT’s a BCD 2 Cifras.
Por Aquí puedes encontrar ese circuito que se necesita para conectar 2 Display’s 
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/convertir-valores-binarios-bcd-3757/index4.html#post654935_

hay varios métodos revisa todo ese tema. 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola pigho

Qué ha sucedido, encontraste el decodificador en aquel enlace que te adjunté ??
Creo que fuiste par allá 

Tu Mensaje #70
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/convertir-valores-binarios-bcd-3757/index4.html#post811107_

Tu Mensaje #73
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/convertir-valores-binarios-bcd-3757/index4.html#post812791_

Pero. . .  no has encontrado nada que te sirva ??

Fíjate Bien:
A *Tu Sumador - Restador Nivel Compuertas* agrégale el circuito que te estoy adjuntando contenido en el .ZIP.
Ese es el decodificador de *Binario Natural De 5 BIT’s a BCD 2 Cifras 74LS151*
Luego guardas esto nuevo con otro nombre.

Ten muy en cuenta que tu sumador, INVARIABLEMENTE, suma A + B y Resta A – B.
De tal suerte que para restar SIEMPRE el Operando A debe ser mayor que B. De otro modo el resultado de la resta NO será valido.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jefst99

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola jonyy7
> 
> Ve si te sirve el circuito contenido en el archivo de formato ZIP adjuntado.



para que utilizas u4???


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola jefst99

U4 es parte del convertidor binario natural a BCD.
El metodo que se sigue para convertir de binario natural a BCD es el llamado *Suma 6 a Cada Década*.

Ese metodo, y otros, están ampliamente explicados en estos enlaces:
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/convertir-valores-binarios-bcd-3757/index4.html#post812800_
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hacer-decodificador-2074/index2.html#post794978_
Inclusive hay, por allá, circuitos para ser copiados.

saludos  
a sus ordenes


----------



## raintrooper

Buenas noches, soy nuevo en este foro. Estoy estudiando Ingeniería en Sistemas y como parte del curso de Lógica de sistemas hemos estado aprendiendo a hacer circuitos en LiveWire.

El problema que no tenemos base de electrónica o similar y nos pidieron para un proyecto un sumador de 4 bits. Pero no se como empezar, ya que lo que he leído no me queda del todo claro.

Intente hacer uno pero no me funcionó, y quería ver si alguien puede ayudarme.

Gracias y feliz noche.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola raintrooper

Por supuesto se te puede ayudar. Pero. . . 
Con cuál(es) circuito(s) estás desarrollando ese sumador de 4 BIT’s ??
Podrías adjuntar el que tienes hecho en LiveWire ??
De los circuitos que han sido desarrollados en este tema, ninguno te sirve??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## raintrooper

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola raintrooper
> 
> Por supuesto se te puede ayudar. Pero. . .
> Con cuál(es) circuito(s) estás desarrollando ese sumador de 4 BIT’s ??
> Podrías adjuntar el que tienes hecho en LiveWire ??
> De los circuitos que han sido desarrollados en este tema, ninguno te sirve??
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes



Gracias por la pronta respuesta. No puedo subirlo ya que ahorita estoy desde el celular. El problema que tengo es que no me queda claro que tengo que hacer, estoy algo perdido en este trabajo. Revise mas o menos los que subieron pero no me queda claro cual es el más recomendable.

En general que es un sumador y como funciona?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola raintrooper

Bueno, el sumador más sencillo es el que ya viene integrado todo. Su número genérico de identificación es el 7483. este es de la familia TTL.

También trae el 4008 de la familia CMOS.

Son los sumadores que trae el simulador LiveWire.

O pretendes realizar ese sumador con compuertas lógicas ??
Te pede servir el archivo .PDF adjunto para desarrollarlo de esta manera.

En cuanto puedas adjunta ese que mencionas en tu mensaje original.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## raintrooper

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola raintrooper
> 
> Bueno, el sumador más sencillo es el que ya viene integrado todo. Su número genérico de identificación es el 7483. este es de la familia TTL.
> 
> También trae el 4008 de la familia CMOS.
> 
> Son los sumadores que trae el simulador LiveWire.
> 
> O pretendes realizar ese sumador con compuertas lógicas ??
> Te pede servir el archivo .PDF adjunto para desarrollarlo de esta manera.
> 
> En cuanto puedas adjunta ese que mencionas en tu mensaje original.
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes


Muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta. Efectivamente eso no lo explique antes, si tengo que hacerlo de primero con compuertas lógicas y mas adelante como me lo mencionas de la otra manera.

No comprendo mucho como usar el carry para acarrear.

Pero si en compuertas debo hacerlo primero. Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola raintrooper

El Carry es igual a cuando sumamos unos números en decimal, por ejemplo: 5 + 5, decimos cero y *llevamos 1.*
Ese llevamos 1 es el *C*arry(*O*ut) .
Solo que ese sumador es el llamado Full Adder(Sumador Completo).
Así que no será verdadero el CO en este ejemplo.

Sería verdadero si sumas unos números cuyo resultado sea mayor a 15. por ejemplo 14 + 2.

El *C*arry(*I*n) se utiliza cuando se requiere sumar +1 a los sumandos A y B o cuando tienes varios sumadores conectados en cascada.

En fin, estudia el contenido del archivo .PDF que te adjunté.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## raintrooper

Este es el archivo que hicimos en el grupo, pero no encuentro donde esta el error ya que no funciona.

Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola raintrooper

Por qué dices que no funciona ??

Lo probé y si funciona. O podrías decirme cual es la falla que presenta ??

Re-hice tu circuito dándole nombre a algunos componentes.
Por ejemplo:
A los conmutadores electrónicos, los cuadritos, les asigne la letra del sumando A o B y un valor.
Así; 
A8 sumando A Valor 8
A4 sumando A Valor 4
A2 sumando A Valor 2
A1 sumando A Valor 1

B8 sumando B valor 8
B4 sumando B valor 4
B2 sumando B valor 2
B1 sumando B valor 1

En el resultado de la suma, en los LED’s:
S8 Suma valor 8
S4 Suma valor 4
S2 Suma valor 2
S1 Suma valor 1

De ese modo puedes rápidamente saber que número binario es, por ejemplo:
16 8 4 2 1 valor del BIT
.-0 1 0 1 0 Sumando A = 10
.-0 1 0 0 1 Sumando B =...9
.-1 0 0 1 1 Suma = ........19
como puedes observar, sumando el valor de los BIT’s en nivel alto(1)  se obtiene el valor del número en decimal.

Hay una cosa por mejorar en tu circuito.
Aparte de que los componentes que lo integran están muy separados unos de otros.
Las resistencias limitadoras de corriente para los LED’s las pusiste de un valor muy bajo.
Su valor se calcula así: *Rx = (Vcc – Vf) / If*.
Es necesario conocer las características eléctricas de los LED’s que vayas a utilizar.
Vamos a suponer que cuando por el LED circula una corriente de 10 mA (*If*). Hay, en sus terminales, una caída de voltaje de 1.8 V(*Vf*).  y, como estás utilizando compuertas de la familia CMOS los cuales se polarizan con 9 V, sus salidas a nivel alto será aprox. 9 V. así que:
(9 – 1.8) = 7.2 V 
7.2 / 0.010 = 720 Ohms = Rx

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## m9197

ya he visto bastantes diagramas pero no consigo entender como mostrar el resultado en dos displays a mi sumador que adjunto. las entradas y salidas son en binario.



Ver el archivo adjunto sumador 3 bits.rar


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola m9197

Si quieres el resultado se vea en dos Display’s solo tienes que sumarle seis (0110)  a ese resultado cuando éste sea igual o mayor de diez.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## josdarw

Hola tendran un sumador - restador en serie, con flip flops, realizado en Proteus, adjunto uno que quiciera mejorarlo, pero me faltan algunos consejos. Saludos.


----------



## lolazo

Hola a todos. Tengo que hacer un sumador restador de 4 bits con 2 registros (1 registro para cada numero) y 2 displays (suma hasta 9+9=18). Tengo el circuito hecho pero no he logrado hacerlo funcionar como deber ser ya que no entiendo muy bien como funciona el 74194, especialmente con respecto a las conexiones de clear, clock, s0 y s1. He investigado y leido bastante pero sigo sin entender muy bien esos terminos, pero creo que los demas componentes estan bien conectados. Le agradezco su ayuda.


----------

